# Volta ao Algarve



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

From today, Wednesday, Feb 17

Bike race spectacle

For fans, Alberto Contador will be there, but unfortunately not Rui Costa.

Start Lagos 10:50

Finish Albufeira 2:50 at Modelo//Pingo Doce on Carriageway

First pass of finish line around noon

Conditions are good with no sign of the recent high winds

Volta ao Algarve


----------

